#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Μισθωτός ή ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας;

## Pieros

Καλησπέρα,

Είμαι από τους "τυχερούς" που δουλεύουν σε μια εταιρία με Α.Π.Υ. αλλά παράλληλα διατηρώ το προσωπικό μου γραφείο όπου ασκώ το ελεύθερο επάγγελμα.

Η κύρια πηγή εσόδων είναι σαφώς η αμοιβή μου από την εταιρία (περίπου 80-85% των εσόδων), αλλά έχω και 20 Α.Π.Υ. προς ιδιώτες για τακτοποιήσεις αυθαίρετων κυρίως και εκδόσεις Ο.Α.

Ο λογιστής μου λέει ότι πρέπει να πάω "υποχρεωτικά" σαν Ελεύθερος Επαγγελματίας, ωστόσο συνάδελφος σε παρόμοια κατάσταση έκανε δήλωση σαν Μισθωτός.

Έχω μπερδευτεί και οι καιροί δεν είναι για λάθη, θα εκτιμούσα την δική σας άποψη σαν ειδικό επί των φορολογικών μας θεμάτων.

----------


## accounter

Σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες που έχουμε για την χρήση 2012 πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις τον κωδικό 019 και να πληρώσεις μικρότερο τέλος
επιτηδευματος !  προϋπόθεση να έχεις έγγραφη σύμβαση  κατατεθειμένη στην εφορία με το βασικό σου εργοδότη και επίσης το 75 % να προέρχεται από αυτόν !!

Αμοιβές με "μπλοκάκι" - κωδικοί 019-020
3) Οι νέοι κωδικοί 019-020 που προστέθηκαν στον πίνακα 2 της πρώτης σελίδας του εντύπου. Όσοι φορολογούμενοι εισέπραξαν το 2012 αμοιβές για τις οποίες εξέδωσαν αποδείξεις από δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών («μπλοκάκι») οι αμοιβές αυτές θεωρούνται ουσιαστικά εισοδήματα προερχόμενα από μισθωτές υπηρεσίες, θα πρέπει να αναγράψουν το σημείο «Χ» πάνω στη λέξη «ΝΑΙ» που βρίσκεται δίπλα από τον κωδικό 019 ή 020, ώστε κατά την εκκαθάριση της φορολογικής δήλωσης να υπολογιστεί το τέλος επιτηδεύματος στο ποσό των 500 ευρώ κι όχι στο αυξημένο επίπεδο των 650 ευρώ που ορίστηκε φέτος για όλους τους υπόλοιπους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες.

Στην κατηγορία των φορολογουμένων αυτών υπάγονται όσοι εργαζόμενοι με «μπλοκάκια» έχουν έγγραφη σύμβαση με μέχρι 3 εργοδότες (φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα) ή όσοι εισέπραξαν το 75% των ακαθάριστων εσόδων τους από 1 μόνο εργοδότη.

----------

